# Kitten with a swollen eye



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I wanted to know if anyone has put biomycin drops in there cats eyes before? Our kitten eye is swollen shut with yellow discharge. Our local feed store is closed for the weekend so are the vets around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I've never used biomycin drops...I would wash her eye good with warm water and then put a dab of neosporin on the inside of her eyelid, or human eye drops.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Definitely try warm compresses. and as canyon said perhaps a dab of antibiotic ointment. If it persists and we were in that situation, I would add a few drops to his eye. If anything it may even provide relief until you find a better alternative. But just my :2cents:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah use whatever you have, the poor thing must be uncomfortable


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

LonesomeDoveRanch said:


> I wanted to know if anyone has put biomycin drops in there cats eyes before? Our kitten eye is swollen shut with yellow discharge. Our local feed store is closed for the weekend so are the vets around here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


You can buy Terramycin eye ointment at most farm/ranch supply stores.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old is the kitten? We get this fairly commonly in young kittens perhaps 2 weeks old just after their eyes open. It seems like the eye sticks shut and develops a load of pus in behind.

If its the same thing its not a big deal.

I simply use warm water wipes to soften it, help the eye open (aka "Haul it apart" - ok gently but they don't like it), and use a new warm cloth to clean out as much of the gunk as possible. I just repeat this as often as appears necessary to keep it open and clean, and it clears up completely in a week or so at most.

I have sometimes used a little bit of soothing/ antiseptic eye ointment to start with.

In my experience kittens eyes heal well. They never cease to amaze me. Not only the above situation but also one where the mother put her tooth in the eye carrying the kit. The eye was really wrong, turned right around backwards, we thought she'd be half blind but it just gradually came back round to the normal side and there was a little mark that just disappeared.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Clean it out totally, 100%-ly clean. Put 2 drops of human eye drops in it. Keep a close eye (pun not intended  ) on it and redo if it gets pus it it again. I've done multiple kittens and kits with that problem, and this always fixed it right quick.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

It sounds like chlamydia. 
Kittens and cats get it very frequently and it can cause them a lot of suffering.
The standard treatment is tetracycline and I believe there is now a vaccine which helps to prevent it from happening. 
(The vacine is a new development since I had a cattery many years ago ... and darn! I sure could have used it, back in the day.)


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I like penicillin. Squirt some in the eye, and inject the rest under the skin. Typically 1 1/2cc every other day.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Thought I'd update you guys on the kitties. They're doing great! Jumping climbing and messing up my moms plants. They're being healthy lil pains in the behinds lol














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, he/she is just adorable!


----------

